

Mozilla Messaging - karthikv
http://ascher.ca/blog/2008/02/19/mozilla-messaging/

======
karthikv
Here's the FAQ:

<http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/news/faq/2008-02-19-01>

------
PStamatiou
this sounds like Mozilla saying "What's a web app?" to me..

update: my thoughts in rant form [http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/02/19/mozilla-
messaging-ignore...](http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/02/19/mozilla-messaging-
ignores-the-web-app-trend)

~~~
a-priori
I don't know about that. I think there are a lot of people that would, all
other factors being equal, prefer a desktop application to a web application.

I'm one of them. Maybe I just haven't drunk enough of the Web 2.0 Kool-Aid,
but I think people (especially around here) are too eager to announce the
death of desktop applications.

